# two week flush no yellowing



## oldmandroman (Jun 6, 2010)

im 9 week into flowering dwc 10 galon bucket 8 gallon of water use clearex then plain ph water for two week and no sign of yellowing plant are still green and healthly can i chop and if so will the taste come out harsh i planed on drying and curing for a total of 10 days how ong does it take a plant to yellow ppm been at 800 all the way till flush using pureblend line and big bud


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jun 6, 2010)

...hmmm. Personally, I would've flushed with clearex then flushed for 2 weeks with Sweet. I have yellow flowers at the end of each havest. (pic)


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 7, 2010)

how high did u run ya ppm in flowering


----------



## livinthadream (Jun 8, 2010)

i have yellow leaves and im in 5 weeks of flowering...the fux wrong with em...


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 8, 2010)

its a pretty common thing for the fan leafs on a cannabis plant to start turning yellowish. Not during veg, but during flowering this is a pretty common thing that 90% of growers experience during flowering.

Nothing to worry about really.. I wouldn't worry about it personally. But then again, that's MO.

peace.


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 8, 2010)

oldmandroman said:


> im 9 week into flowering dwc 10 galon bucket 8 gallon of water use clearex then plain ph water for two week and no sign of yellowing plant are still green and healthly can i chop and if so will the taste come out harsh i planed on drying and curing for a total of 10 days how ong does it take a plant to yellow ppm been at 800 all the way till flush using pureblend line and big bud


If the trichs are how you want them, chop the plants. Some strains dont yellow as fast as others


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 10, 2010)

thank i chop on the 7 and now they are curing i have another harvest coming up on the 20 th so i flush them early so hopefully i see a little yellowing this time alround


----------



## oceanic6 (Jun 10, 2010)

why do you want to see yellowing? just curious, im a newbie?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 10, 2010)

oceanic6 said:


> why do you want to see yellowing? just curious, im a newbie?


its to my understanding that once your plants are mature and used to nutrients, they depend on them, so when you start to flush you see yellowing because they dont have the same nutrients they were expecting, meaning its using the water, hence, cleaning itself of nutrients.


----------



## oceanic6 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh, okay.. makes sense. thanks for clearing that up


----------



## haze2 (Jun 11, 2010)

The yellowing plant means that the plant is now in deficiency of all the nutes, your not feeding it anymore so there for it discolors, alot has to do with the Nitrogen, N is what promotes chlorophyll which is the GREEN color in plants. You flush so that the plants are clean of NUTES before harvest. Also you should cut in the dark before the plant wakes and starts processing nutes to the canopy of the plants. If you are running ORGANIC NUTES some say you dont need to flush, BUT If you are running CHEM nutes than you need to flush by all means. Hope this helps. Haze


----------



## calismoke28 (Jun 11, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...hmmm. Personally, I would've flushed with clearex then flushed for 2 weeks with Sweet. I have yellow flowers at the end of each havest. (pic)




you flush with sweet!? how does that finish out? pretty good taste?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 11, 2010)

A 2 week flush?????


----------



## SimplySmoked (Jun 11, 2010)

Atleast two weeks. Some growers start 4 weeks before harvest.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 11, 2010)

SimplySmoked said:


> Atleast two weeks. Some growers start 4 weeks before harvest.


 That's totally ridiculous. If a grower doesn't think the plant needs food in the last 2-4 weeks of flowering, they deserve their under developed product.


----------



## Growit&Smokeit (Jun 12, 2010)

Two weeks is the norm for flushing... The yellowing is from a lack of N. Just because it does not turn yellow that does not mean anything.

Also like many people think that when you stop using nuts the plants use up all the stored, this is not true. the plant can not absorbe all the nutes that are stored in buds/leaves/roots so you can flush for 2 months but you WILL still have nuts left in the plant, this is the reason MOST people flush for about 2 weeks because anymore is "kinda" but not completely pointless and anymore and you usually have funky tasting bud, this also depends on your ferts. Also MG nutes DO NOT leave a harsh taste, that is just when people use WAYYYY to much during the plants entire life than tries to flush everything and the plant can just not do that this is the reason for the funky taste it has nothing to do with the actually fertilzer it self.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 12, 2010)

Growit&Smokeit said:


> Two weeks is the norm for flushing... The yellowing is from a lack of N. Just because it does not turn yellow that does not mean anything.
> 
> Also like many people think that when you stop using nuts the plants use up all the stored, this is not true. the plant can not absorbe all the nutes that are stored in buds/leaves/roots so you can flush for 2 months but you WILL still have nuts left in the plant, this is the reason MOST people flush for about 2 weeks because anymore is "kinda" but not completely pointless and anymore and you usually have funky tasting bud, this also depends on your ferts. Also MG nutes DO NOT leave a harsh taste, that is just when people use WAYYYY to much during the plants entire life than tries to flush everything and the plant can just not do that this is the reason for the funky taste it has nothing to do with the actually fertilzer it self.


Sorry, but I disagree with you on that. Not even sure where that came from.. 

was that off the top of your head? or.. did you read that some where??...


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 12, 2010)

If you flush for two weeks in hydro, you're leaving yield and resin on the table.


----------



## Growit&Smokeit (Jun 12, 2010)

Was not off the top of my head it was in high time awhile back. It is a known fact that the plant does not equally pull fertilizers from different parts of the plant at the same rate.


----------



## shedevils (Jun 13, 2010)

Do i flush for approx a week of just straight ph balanced water?


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 13, 2010)

shedevils said:


> Do i flush for approx a week of just straight ph balanced water?


if you are in soil flush for 2 weeks, hydro 7-10 days depending on the nute strength you are using.


----------

